# First Pro Review of Emotiva XMC-1 is up on Secrets Website



## diablo (Sep 18, 2007)

The first pro review of the Emotiva XMC-1 Processor is up on Secrets website

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/processors/processors-reviews/emotiva-xmc-1-processor-review.html


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

diablo said:


> The first pro revire of the Emotiva XMC-1 Processor is up on Secrets website http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/processors/processors-reviews/emotiva-xmc-1-processor-review.html


Thanks for sharing that info! What a thorough review. Hope to read all of it soon, and maybe hear from a few owners. Thanks again ?

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

